# I lost 5902 grams of riding weight!



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I couldnt understand why I've been riding so well lately. Been going over climbs w/out major effort and my avg speeds on ususal rides have been a couple of mph over what they usually are, despite adverse conditions- headwind, using winter wheelset while regluing tubulars. 
Then I stepped on the scale-- this summer I've dropped from 174 at the end of June to 161. 5902g off my riding weight-- can't wait to put my carbon tubulars back on so the bike gets back down to it's typical 14.3lbs.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

You didn't notice 13 lb. were missing? I notice one or two pound fluctuations, but then I've weighed the same for the last 15 years. If I get a bad migraine and can't eat/drink for 24-36 hours I loose 5 lb. (mostly from dehydration) on average and I feel like one of those third world poster children.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

nah, I tend to not pay attention- the only reason I stepped on the scale was I put a pair of shorts on that were tight a few weeks ago and they were now loose.


----------



## dm69 (Jun 16, 2006)

i can tell if I am putting on a few kg's or losing it. Generally I just pinch my skin around my knees or belly to get a gauge of where I am at. 6kg's i would defintely notice . I need to lose 6kg's to get back down to 55kg's so I can gain my climbing form again. Its not coming easy atm to hold a wheel uphill where as when I weighed 55kg's I could toy with a lot of people who would beat me on the flats. You gotta be acreful you keep all your power when you cut off weight though.


----------



## mpap89 (Nov 5, 2005)

i lost 45 lbs and i definitely noticed that. my coach was happy because i was spending more time lightening my body then my bike.
michael


----------



## WingNut (Oct 12, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Then I stepped on the scale-- this summer I've dropped from 174 at the end of June to 161. 5902g off my riding weight-- .


Unexpected weight loss, sounds bad, go see yr Doctor...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

At first I thought you had your bike stolen! Congrastulations! Inspite of Thanksgiving and holiday foods and parties I am still maintaining my summer weight. I also took up home brewing and that doesn't help either although it's very rewarding in a very tasteful way.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Juan- 
unforunately, that was august and its now holiday time- back to 174! I get back on the bike to train jan 1! I'd like to be under 170 by the end of Feb (5 or 6 lbs to lose).
Happy holidays!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Well it's better than having your bike stolen! I'm leaving tonight with my family to get in a couple of days of skiing. A new family tradition.

Happy Holiday!


----------

